# Twitter help...yeah already (I know)



## Michael (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, so far I am following 24 people/sites. I see *all their icons* on my 'Home' page, but when on my 'Profile' page I *only see one*--the first I chose (Reformation21 blog). Take a peek at what I mean here. It's probably the simplest fix but I don't see how to display the others. I sent in a Support Ticket but that could take years. Anyone here have a clue?

Otherwise the whole twitter thing appears to be a piece of cake.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 26, 2009)

If you Twitter your chances of getting brain cancer go up exponentially. So quit while you're ahead!


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> If you Twitter your chances of getting brain cancer go up exponentially. So quit while you're ahead!


Now Ben, surely if our government hasn't put a warning label on it yet it must be safe. Sheesh.


----------



## GTMOPC (Apr 1, 2009)

Well they aren't taxing it yet like tobacco so it can't be that addictive and therefore profitable.


----------



## Berean (Apr 1, 2009)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Ok, so far I am following 24 people...



In the religious sense of the word?


----------



## ZackF (Apr 1, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> If you Twitter your chances of getting brain cancer go up exponentially. So quit while you're ahead!




Right. Besides, what is the root word of "Twitter"?


----------



## GTMOPC (Apr 1, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > If you Twitter your chances of getting brain cancer go up exponentially. So quit while you're ahead!
> ...





How true.


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > If you Twitter your chances of getting brain cancer go up exponentially. So quit while you're ahead!
> ...


'twi'...I don't get it.


----------

